# مساعدة عن اختيار وتعريف هندسة المواد



## validd (28 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم يا اخواني​بالحقيقة انا ناوي ادرس هندسة مواد لكن تم تخييري بالجامعة مابين هندسة ميكانيكية وهندسة المواد 
ف انا احترت بشو اتخصص لكن بنيتي اني اريد ادرس هندسة مواد لكن الي اريد اعرف هل هذي الهندسة فيها جيولوجيا وكيمياء ك اكثر مادتين فيهما تعميق بالدراسة وايضا لاننسى الفيزياء والرياضيات 
ف قلت لنفسي افضلي من الميكانيكا لانه الميكانيكا. بيها فيزياء وكهرباء ورياضيات ف الفيزياء والرياضيات ب هندسة مواد اقل من الميكانيكا صح هالكلام ولا لا
لانه هي مواد يعني تعتبر الدراسة بالفلزات ولافلزات 
ف بشو تنصحوني يا اخوان اتمتى تتم مساعتدي ويتم تفهيمي بهندسة المواد اكثر 
وشكرا لكم *​*​


----------



## validd (28 أبريل 2013)

ارجو منكم التكرم بمساعدتي وخاصة من مهندسين المواد لاني مهتم بافكاركم


----------



## barkatk86 (8 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله اساعدك 
انا من الجزائر 
هندسة المواد وترتكز دراستها على الكيمياء والفيزياء والمقاومة المواد اي دراسة الخواص الفيزيائية والكميائية وكذا الميكانيكية للمواد


----------



## validd (10 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي عالمساعدة
ومن لديه اي معلومات اخرى او ليضيف فليتفضل بمساعدتي


----------



## aburawan (14 مايو 2013)

انصحك تدرس هندسة ميكانيكية لانها هندسة عامة وهندسة المواد تقع ضمنها يعني تدرس ميكانيك تكون فرصتك بالعمل اكثر من فرصتك بالعمل لو كنت مهندس مواد وكذلك مهندس المواد يدرس خواص المواد الفيزياوية والكيمياوية والاهم الميكانيكية للمواد المعدنية واللامعدنية ويدرس اختيار المواد ومقامة المواد والتاكل والهندسة الصناعية والسيطرة النوعية بمعنى راح تتخرج مهندس صناعي اما الهندسة الميكانيكية فكل هذه المواد تقع ضمنها وبالاضافة الى الكثير من دراسة الموائع ومنظومات التبريد وتصميمها 
اتمنى ان استفدت وبالمناسبة انا مهندس مواد


----------



## alshangiti (16 مايو 2013)

بالنسبة لتعريف هندسة الفلزات. يوجد فى الموقع موضوع متكامل قام بإعداده. آخى. محمد حمزه. مشرف. الموقع. 
وهو موجود على الرابط. 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21677.html


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (21 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحة هندسة المواد قسم حديث ويفسحلك المجال لان تعمل كمهندس ميكانيك او مهندس انشائي بخصوص مواد البناء الانشائية واختيارها وافحوصاتها وايضا مهندس مواد طبية بما يخص حشوات الانسان والمعادن التي تدخل في العمليات الجراحية 
هندسة الميكانيك متوفرين مهندسين كثيرين بهذا الاختصاص


----------



## Ali94 (19 سبتمبر 2014)

انا طالب في هندسة المواد وهندسة المواد عدنه 3 تخصصات 1-بولمرات 2-سيراميك ومواد بناء 3-ومواد صناعية يعني معادن وهو شغله مختبرات لفحص المواد


----------

